# I'm happy that/to



## Nino83

Hello everybody.

How can I translate these two sentences in Japanese?

I'm happy (that) you came here.  (私は) あなたがここにきたことが嬉しい
I'm happy to be here. (私は) ここにいることが嬉しい

Is it possible to use きた (coniugated form) before ことが, or I should write (私は) あなたがここに来ることが嬉しい, using 来る (attributive form)?

Thank you


----------



## frequency

We say:
（私は）あなたがここに来てくれて嬉しい。 and
（私は）ここにいれて嬉しい。

The first one sounds like I'm happy that you have thankfully come here.
The second one is like I'm happy that I can stay/be here. I mean that we use 'can'.

Why? That's not a logical thing, but just the way to say!

（私は）ここにいれて嬉しい。 is similar to （私は）ここに来れて嬉しい。too. (I'm happy that I could come here.)


----------



## Nino83

Thank you. 
Is いれる the colloquial form of いられる (like たべられる and たべれる)? 
So, you in these cases you use the -te form + 嬉しい, am I right?


----------



## frequency

Nino83 said:


> Is いれる the colloquial form of いられる (like たべられる and たべれる)?


Yes!


> So, you in these cases you use the -te form + 嬉しい, am I right?


Yes!

Great! I must say again you've studied a lot!


----------



## Nino83

frequency said:


> Great! I must say again you've studied a lot!


Thank you! I'd say it's my grammar book that is good!


----------



## kamot

Nino83 said:


> Is いれる the colloquial form of いられる (like たべられる and たべれる)?



Great!
We often call this type of words(いれる、たべれる、...) "ら抜き言葉" (ら-removed word)


----------



## Nino83

Thank you for the info, kamot!


----------



## karlalou

Nino83 said:


> How can I translate these two sentences in Japanese?
> 
> I'm happy (that) you came here. (私は) あなたがここにきたことが嬉しい
> I'm happy to be here. (私は) ここにいることが嬉しい
> 
> Is it possible to use きた (coniugated form) before ことが, or I should write (私は) あなたがここに来ることが嬉しい, using 来る (attributive form)?


Your translations are grammatical.
Yes, you can put 来た before こと and say 来たこと. It's in past tense, so it means 'to have come'.
If you say あなたがここに来ることがうれしい, this means "I am happy that you come here" implying 'you' are coming regularly, or it's a planned future event.

Yes, ここにいることが嬉しい means "I'm happy to be here".
If you say ここにいたことが嬉しい, it suggests you were 'here' before and is happy about the fact.


----------



## Nino83

Thank you all.
Other three questions:
1) in this case, a literal translation for （私は）あなたがここに*来てくれて*嬉しい。 and （私は）ここに*いれて*嬉しい, i.e -te form + 嬉しい, could it be "I'm happy *because* you come here" or "*seeing that* you came here, I'm happy"? In other words, does this "-te form" have the same meaning of このお茶は*暑くて*、飲まない "*because/seeing* that this tea is too hot, I don't drink it", i.e a causal/reason subordinate clause?
2) Are all the adjective of "feeling", i.e those adjectives like 嬉しい, 恥ずかしい, ほしい that take the paricle "ga" as direct object, -i and -shi adjectives, or are there also adjectives of "feeling" of the -na type?
3) What is the difference between shūshikei 終止形 and rentaikei 連体形? My grammar book says that some subordinating conjunctions, like "kara", "to", take the shūshikei while other ones, like "koto", "toki", take the rentaikei. What is the difference? They have the same ending "-ru" (I know these forms are different for -na adjectives).


----------



## frequency

Ahh...about 1),

私は嬉しい。 Of what? It is sandwiched between this clause. 私は嬉しい With which are you happy? あなたがここに来てくれた. When this information is sandwiched, た changes into て. You're using the te-form, so as to, as sorry I always say, connect it to 嬉しい.

Although I'm using a verb in the following example, we say:
私はギターを弾く。 You know, the object is sandwiched between the subject and verb. This is similar to the case above, isn't it? This is a common formation in Japanese.

We don't say 私はあなたがここに来てくれた嬉しい, and 来てくれた needs katsuyo.
..This is what I can say so far.

About 2), sorry I don't understand well about "adjectives of feeling of the na-type". Do you have any examples?


----------



## Nino83

frequency said:


> ..This is what I can say so far.


Thank you.
I know that these emotional adjectives take this structure: A wa *B ga* ureshii = A is happy of/for B.
When B is a clause, do you use the -te form instead of "noun ga"? For example:私は*あなたが*恥ずかしい > 私は*あなたがここに来てくれて*恥ずかしい?
It seems it works with


frequency said:


> About 2), sorry I don't understand well about "adjectives of feeling of the na-type". Do you have any examples?


For example 好きな and 嫌いな take the same structure, A wa B ga suki/kirai da, of the adjectives of feeling.


----------



## frequency

For example, 私は休日が嬉しい・・ not impossible, but we say （私は）休日で嬉しい。 Ah, we use で, and this is similar to English _with_.

Do you think that this would be 休日だから嬉しい? Possible, but it's too roundabout. で is the best choice.
The particle depends on its verb or adjective being used. 嬉しい takes で, 忙しい (busy) takes で, too, etc..


The adjective 恥ずかしい is a bit troublesome word. Do you mean that _you get shy when/because somebody has come up to you_?


----------



## Nino83

frequency said:


> The particle depends on its verb or adjective being used. 嬉しい takes で, 忙しい (busy) takes で, too, etc..


Thank you, this is what I was looking for.


frequency said:


> The adjective 恥ずかしい is a bit troublesome word. Do you mean that _you get shy when/because somebody has come up to you_?


Yes, exactly.


----------



## frequency

恥ずかしい is somewhat two way. It means _to get shy_, but largely _to be embarrassed_, I think. I mean that 恥ずかしい covers both, but means to be embarrassed more strongly.

So we use 照れる for that case, and say:
あなたが来たので、照れてしまう。Or あなたが来て照れてしまう。
The latter one may be better. We use －て, too.


Why is it so different to the 嬉しい one? Perhaps 照れる might not take any particle? Sorry I'm not sure so give me a time a bit.

Regarding 好きな・嫌いな, they're adjectives yes, used in attributive:
好きな＋noun, like 好きな食べ物・嫌いな食べ物.

But 嬉しい and 恥ずかしい are both attributive and predicative:
嬉しい話・恥ずかしい話　and
～は嬉しい・～は恥ずかしい. Does this answer your question?


----------



## kamot

Nino83 said:


> 1) in this case, a literal translation for （私は）あなたがここに*来てくれて*嬉しい。 and （私は）ここに*いれて*嬉しい, i.e -te form + 嬉しい, could it be "I'm happy *because* you come here" or "*seeing that* you came here, I'm happy"? In other words, does this "-te form" have the same meaning of このお茶は*暑くて*、飲まない "*because/seeing* that this tea is too hot, I don't drink it", i.e a causal/reason subordinate clause?



"て" could represent reason/cause.
(1) I am happy *that* you came here. = 私はあなたがここに来てくれた*ことが*嬉しい
(2) I am happy *because* you came here. = 私はあなたがここに来てくれた*ので*嬉しい
The second is in cause-effect form. (Of cource both Japanese (probably also English) have almost same meaning)
It seems "*て*"(来てくれて) is more similar to (2) than to (1).

BTW, I point out two things regarding "このお茶は暑くて、飲まない".
First, "*暑い*" is used only for the atmospheric temperature. Otherwise(e.g. liquid, solid,...), we use "*熱い*".

Second, in case of "飲まない", this sentence seems awkward. The followings are natural.
このお茶は熱く*て*飲めない = This tea is too hot to drink.
このお茶は熱い*ので*飲まない/飲めない = Because this tea is too hot, I don't/can't drink it.
I can't explain well why "熱くて" is not used for "飲まない".



Nino83 said:


> 2) Are all the adjective of "feeling", i.e those adjectives like 嬉しい, 恥ずかしい, ほしい that take the paricle "ga" as direct object, -i and -shi adjectives, or are there also adjectives of "feeling" of the -na type?



I'm afraid that I don't understand your question.
I think you mean 形容動詞 by adjectives of -na type. As you mentioned, 好きな,嫌いな are examples of 形容動詞.
Anyway, what is your question??



Nino83 said:


> 3) What is the difference between shūshikei 終止形 and rentaikei 連体形? My grammar book says that some subordinating conjunctions, like "kara", "to", take the shūshikei while other ones, like "koto", "toki", take the rentaikei. What is the difference? They have the same ending "-ru" (I know these forms are different for -na adjectives).



Yes, many words have the same 終止形 and 連体形.
Probably, 形容動詞(-na adjectives) and a part of 助動詞(auxiliary verbs) are exceptions.
See 助動詞活用表 - 国語の文法（口語文法） for katsuyo(活用) of 助動詞.

In principle, we use 終止形 at the end of the sentence. And we use 連体形 when it is followed by a noun.


----------



## kamot

frequency said:


> The particle depends on its verb or adjective being used. 嬉しい takes で, 忙しい (busy) takes で, too, etc..


I think it also(mainly?) depends on the preceding word.
仕事*で* 忙しい/嬉しい(maybe a workaholic)
仕事が多く*て* 忙しい/嬉しい


----------



## Nino83

frequency said:


> あなたが来たので、照れてしまう。Or あなたが来て照れてしまう。


Thank you


kamot said:


> It seems "*て*"(来てくれて) is more similar to (2) than to (1).


Thanks, I was curious if you perceive it as a causal clause, seing that "-te" form can have a similar meaning of "kara/node".


kamot said:


> what is your question??


I read that emotional adjectives expressing feelings take "ga" as direct object, I'd like to answer you if there are 形容動詞, other than 好き and 嫌い, that take "ga" as direct object or if those adjectives that take "ga" as direct object are, normally, -i adjectives (being 好き and 嫌い an exception).


kamot said:


> (1) I am happy *that* you came here. = 私はあなたがここに来てくれた*ことが*嬉しい
> (2) I am happy *because* you came here. = 私はあなたがここに来てくれた*ので*嬉しい


Are these two sentences idiomatic?
Can I use the "koto/no ga" construction when the direct object of an "emotional" adjective is a sentence?


----------



## kamot

Nino83 said:


> I was curious if you perceive it as a causal clause, seing that "-te" form can have a similar meaning of "kara/node".



It seems for me that there are no difference between "てくれて嬉しい" and "てくれたので嬉しい" from the point of view of extent of casualness.
I think the difference is tense.
(1) 私は彼が来てくれ*て*嬉しい
(2) 私は彼が来てくれた*ので(から)*嬉しい
(3) 私は彼が来てくれる*ので(から)*嬉しい

- He came (has just come) here and is still here.
  --> (1) and (2) are natural.
- He came here, but he is not here now.
  --> (2) is natural. (1) may be possible, but it is less natural than (2).
- He comes here regularly. (and has already come at least once)
  --> (1) and (3) are natural.
- He will come.
  --> (3) is natural. (1) may be possible, but it is less natural than (2).

I used "he" instead of "you", because using "you" implies "you" are here now.



Nino83 said:


> I read that emotional adjectives expressing feelings take "ga" as direct object, I'd like to answer you if there are 形容動詞, other than 好き and 嫌い, that take "ga" as direct object or if those adjectives that take "ga" as direct object are, normally, -i adjectives (being 好き and 嫌い an exception).



Hmm...
It probably depends on adjectives (including both 形容詞 and 形容動詞).

"i"-type adjectives(形容詞)
彼が来*て*嬉しい/彼が来た*のが*嬉しい
彼が来*て*悲しい/彼が来た*のが*悲しい
彼に見られ*て*恥ずかしい/彼に見られた*のが*恥ずかしい
彼が来*て*怖い/彼が来た*のが*怖い (it seems the former is more natural)

"na"-type adjectives(形容動詞)
彼が来*て*残念だ/彼が来た*のが*残念だ (it seems the former is more natural)
彼が来*て*愉快だ/彼が来た*のが*愉快だ (it seems the former is more natural)
思い切り運動し*て*爽快だ/思い切り運動した*のが*爽快だ(a little awkward)
彼がギターを弾い*て*好きだ/彼がギターを弾く*のが*好きだ
彼がギターを弾い*て*嫌いだ/彼がギターを弾く*のが*嫌いだ

I'm not sure why...



Nino83 said:


> Are these two sentences idiomatic?
> Can I use the "koto/no ga" construction when the direct object of an "emotional" adjective is a sentence?



They are not idiomatic phrases, I think.
As above, you can use "ことが/のが" construction for "emotional" adjectives in most cases.


----------



## frequency

kamot said:


> I think it also(mainly?) depends on the preceding word.
> 仕事*で* 忙しい/嬉しい(maybe a workaholic)
> 仕事が多く*て* 忙しい/嬉しい


 
Well, yes, it's a matter of collocation


----------



## Nino83

kamot said:


> It probably depends on adjectives


Thank you very much, kamot!


----------



## Nino83

Hello again!
If there is the copula だ in the "subordinate" clause, ho can I conjugate it?
For example, someone baked a cake and asks if it was good. The answer is positive and then he/she says "I'm happy that you like it".

Context:
ケーキは良かった？
はい、美味しいです。
Answer:
（あなたはケーキが）好きで嬉しいです。
（あなたはケーキが）好きなのが嬉しいです。 (this doesn't seem correct)
（あなたはケーキが）好きである(・だという)ことが(・のが)嬉しいです。

The -te form of だ is で?
The attributive form of だ before こと・の is である・だという or な?

For example, if I want to say: I'm happy (for the fact) that Kei is good at guitar.

圭さんはギターが上手で嬉しいです
圭さんはギターが上手なのが嬉しいです (this doesn't seem correct)
圭さんはギターが上手である（・だという）ことが（・のが）嬉しいです

When there is the copula だ in a subordinate clause I often don't know which form I should use.

I give it a try:
present: だ； ではない・じゃない
past: だった； ではなかった・じゃなかった
-te form: で； ないで
conditional: なら（ば）； negative?

Thank you


----------



## frequency

I bet that Flam knows much more than me. These questions would be a bit complicated.
The second is fine. The third must be formal but too formal.

You know, you're trying to connect two clauses あなたはケーキが好きだ + 嬉しいです。だ is dropped off and other fragments can join to 嬉しいです, except for the case of 好きだということが.
The problem is that we have too many ways to connect the two! We even can say 好きだとは嬉しいです。
And the fifth and sixth are fine as well.

More problematic is that they are not different in meaning, although they are variously different in how they're connected! I'm sorry to say that the fastest way for you is to just memorise some patterns including ones in your #21.




Nino83 said:


> The -te form of だ is で or だって?


Well, possibly no. As far as I remember だ is an affirmative/declarative jyoshi. See the second だ in hiragana.
って？ I suppose this is a casual variant of とは. And say あなたはケーキが好きって嬉しいです。(as very casual as some would say it's incorrect.)

(I think the question would need more info; I tried to make this post as simple as possible.)


----------



## Nino83

Mh...maybe things get complicated because 好き and 上手 are -na adjectives.

For example a friend of us had a baby, and she's female.
I want to say "I'm happy she's a female".

（彼女は）女性で嬉しい
（彼女は）女性なのが嬉しい
（彼女は）女性である（・だという）ことが（・のが）嬉しい

In this case the second sentence is wrong, isn't it?

Or, someone gives me a book as a present, and I say "I'm happy that it's a book".

（これは）本で嬉しい
（これは）本なのが嬉しい
（これは）本である（・だという）ことが（・のが）嬉しい

The second sentence is wrong, isn't it?


----------



## frequency

Good. You're not wrong, but let's say 女の子 for a baby.
女の子で嬉しい・女の子なのが嬉しい・女の子であるのが嬉しい・女の子だということが嬉しい
The first one is the most natural. The second is fine, too.

Well, the third and fourth are the expressions we don't say very much..that are very restrictive and too emphasised, so they sound like that the speaker would be dissatisfied if he got a baby boy. At least, they sounds like that to me. Some may not think so.
The なのが version may sound like this but that depends.

No, in the book case, the three are very fine. In the last one,

（プレゼントが）本であるのが嬉しい OK　The present is a book; this fact is pleasant to you.
（プレゼントが）本であることが嬉しい OK
（プレゼントが）本だということが嬉しい OK = （プレゼントが）本だというのが嬉しい OK

I think they're all okay, but they may sound different from person to person.


----------



## Nino83

frequency said:


> I think they're all okay, but they may sound different from person to person.


Thank you. 
And about this one? 
*本なのが*嬉しい 
This is wrong, isn't it?


----------



## frequency

Nino83 said:


> *本なのが*嬉しい This is wrong, isn't it?


No, it's quite fine!

本で嬉しい＝本なのが嬉しい, they're almost equal with each other. The first sounds simple: The present is a book, and it's pleasant. The second slightly sounds like: The present is a book, not other item; this fact is pleasant to me/A book is chosen from some items as a present for me. That's pleasant.
But they're almost the same


----------



## Nino83

frequency said:


> But they're almost the same


Thank you very much! 
In your opinion, is なのが less formal than である（・だという）ことが（・のが）?


----------



## frequency

Nino83 said:


> In your opinion, is なのが less formal than である（・だという）ことが（・のが）?


Yes, I think so and I'd say so.


----------



## Nino83

Thank you again! 
No more questions for today.


----------



## Nino83

Hello everyone.
Are these negative forms right?
For example: I'm happy (that) it is not a book.
本*ではなくて*嬉しいです。 => negative form of で
本*ではないの・こと*が嬉しい。 => negative form of であるの・こと
本*ではないというの・こと*が嬉しい。=> negative form of であるというの・こと
Is there any negative form of なの・こと?
本*なの*が嬉しい => which is the negative form of this one? Is it 本*ではないの*が嬉しい?


----------



## DaylightDelight

Nino83 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 本*ではなくて*嬉しいです。 => negative form of で
> 本*ではないの・こと*が嬉しい。 => negative form of であるの・こと
> 本*ではないというの・こと*が嬉しい。=> negative form of であるというの・こと
> 本*なの*が嬉しい => which is the negative form of this one? Is it 本*ではないの*が嬉しい?


These are all fine, at least grammatically.
Only the first one sounds a bit odd to me (I'd prefer 本ではなくてよかった) but I think it's personal.


----------



## Nino83

Thank you!



*Mod note: a discussion on なこと v なの continues in this thread.*


----------

